# Performance Breeders



## MarieP

So glad you asked  I have a bookmark folder of breeders that I have come across and want to keep on my radar. 

I know one active member here who has a highroller dog. Susan and Filly. I can't remember her name on here... Sorry!

Weebe Goldens Working Retrievers
https://sites.google.com/site/smokingoldretrievers/puppies (Really nice litter on the ground now, not sure there are any left though)
www.ambertrail.com
www.snapshotz-retrievers.com/]Snapshotz Retrievers: Golden Retrievers that are the whole picture
Fireside Retrievers » Home
Home - Wagzu Retrievers - Field Bred Golden Retriever Puppies for Hunting, Trial and Hunt Tests (Jake litter coming up!)
Fern Hill Golden Retrievers, beautiful top-quality field and working lines with great conformation, trainability, and dispositions. (No upcoming litters listed, but I really like some of the breedings that they have done in the past)
Adirondac Golden Retrievers
Thunderstruck Retrievers Golden Retriever Puppies in Minnesota Golden Retriever Breeders, Litters Thunderstruck Retrievers
Rosehill Retrievers
topbrassretrievers.com 
Home (nice looking summer litter. This breeder is on here somewhere)

Looking at breeders and puppies is a small past time of mine. I have a few years until my next one though...

I don't think I ever said how sad I am about what happened to your Quiz. I'm sure he is greatly missed. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## AllShookUp

I believe Topbrass has a nice litter on the ground. Only males available if any left? Check out their website.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana

The top three golden breeders for OTCH MACH dogs are Sunfire, Coppertop, and Hightimes


----------



## Claudia M

It is all a luck of the draw.


----------



## AllShookUp

Only 2 girls left in this litter, I just checked. Another litter due in June, more performance. I have one of Jackie's pups now. Always been pleased with he and with Topbrass!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens

AllShookUp said:


> Only 2 girls left in this litter, I just checked. Another litter due in June, more performance. I have one of Jackie's pups now. Always been pleased with he and with Topbrass!
> 
> I have had three Topbrass dogs from Jackie, I lost my 11 year old two years ago but still have another 11 year old, Libby, and a 17 month old, Tugg. All three were from multipurpose breedings, plenty of talent and drive in all three of mine.


----------



## nolefan

This looks interesting.... 
Current is sold, one for late summer planned.

Wynwood Golden Retrievers, Golden, Puppies, Breeders, Hastings, Michigan


----------



## TheZ's

I think Susan who owns Filly uses the forum name Stretchdrive. Haven't seen her post in a while.

I can sympathize with how lost you're feeling without Quiz. Our Zeke was a reddish boy from field lines with multiple FC/AFC dogs. Way too much dog for first time dog owners but he _was_ the best and we still miss him alot. Sadly he was never trained for fieldwork or competition, would have been great at agility.

In terms of breeders, I doubt that I can suggest any you're not familiar with. Tanbark and Topbrass came to mind right away but I see Quiz was a Tanbark dog. Not on the list above are Sunfire, Gaylans and Docmar . . . locationwize maybe not the best for you.

I hope you find a really special pup.


----------



## AllShookUp

Too funny. My latest Topbrass pup is Tug. He's going on 3 years. He was multipurpose litter as well and is all go. Very sweet boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarieP

Claudia M said:


> It is all a luck of the draw.


Mmmmmm, going to have to disagree with this. Performance ability (intelligence, temperament, etc) is inherited, and performance breeders also do the early work to set the dog up to be a lifetime learner. Sure, you can get lucky, but why not majorly stack the deck in your favor?


----------



## MarieP

AllShookUp said:


> Too funny. My latest Topbrass pup is Tug. He's going on 3 years. He was multipurpose litter as well and is all go. Very sweet boy.


I just did some quick math, and I think your boy and mine are brothers!!! Here is Riot's pedigree: Pedigree: Topbrass Disturbin The Peace

Nolefan, thanks for the link. I am totally bookmarking Wynwood. I love the Bart litter they just did!


----------



## Titan1

I would have thought you would go back to Yvonne.. Sounds like your description pretty much matches her lines??


----------



## Claudia M

mlopez said:


> Mmmmmm, going to have to disagree with this. Performance ability (intelligence, temperament, etc) is inherited, and performance breeders also do the early work to set the dog up to be a lifetime learner. Sure, you can get lucky, but why not majorly stack the deck in your favor?


Sorry Marie, had experience with both. The one and only top performance breeder pup we got was a complete disappointment; sweet, gentle, smart pet but nowhere close to his parents. I don't blame the breeder but I don't think I will ever seek another puppy from that breeder - just don't want to double down on the bad luck.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Titan1 said:


> I would have thought you would go back to Yvonne.. Sounds like your description pretty much matches her lines??


I wouldn't hesitate to go back to her. Just looking to see what else is out there. I know several of the breeders who have been mentioned, but some are new to me.


----------



## Loisiana

I really like Trigger, I know Yvonne's breeding to him didn't take but hopefully Beth's will. He's a really cool dog, but not like his dad/half brothers. For someone who likes the conformation/performance blends he's a good one. I would think his kids would be bigger too though.


----------



## Titan1

FlyingQuizini said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to go back to her. Just looking to see what else is out there. I know several of the breeders who have been mentioned, but some are new to me.


I hear you.. lol. I just saw Yvonne a couple weeks ago. My boys are both out of Apollo (sunfire) Titan is a small 46lbs,red and loves to work. Mighty is a mix of Apollo and a Push daughter. He is bigger at 56 lbs. Titan I got from a local breeder and Might came from Barbara B at Sunfire..I know about 5 High Roller dogs..


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Loisiana said:


> I really like Trigger, I know Yvonne's breeding to him didn't take but hopefully Beth's will. He's a really cool dog, but not like his dad/half brothers. For someone who likes the conformation/performance blends he's a good one. I would think his kids would be bigger too though.


Trigger is SanDee's dog, right? She sent me a pic of a Quiz littermate with Player and, I think, Trigger. He's a nice looking, blended dog.


----------



## Loisiana

Yes, he's a Player son with a One Ash mom. OTCH MH dog.


----------



## MarieP

Claudia M said:


> Sorry Marie, had experience with both. The one and only top performance breeder pup we got was a complete disappointment; sweet, gentle, smart pet but nowhere close to his parents. I don't blame the breeder but I don't think I will ever seek another puppy from that breeder - just don't want to double down on the bad luck.


So this one experience makes you think it is all luck? That's like saying there is no need to get health clearences because your dog's parents were clear but your dog has hip or elbow or eye or whatever problems. Sorry, just doesn't work for me. Sure, not every otch sired dog will get an otch, but I bet many more will get closer than dogs sired "just because." 

Sorry, not trying to derail this thread. Nothing more I love than talking pedigrees and puppies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana

Oh, I do believe there's a new breeder in CA hoping to bring Bart and Ted lines together!  those will be awesome pups!


----------



## Loisiana

Claudia M said:


> It is all a luck of the draw.


I believe it's a lot more "luck" involved in getting something the parents don't have than something they do. I would definitely look for traits in the parents that I would want in a puppy.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I think Dee Dee Anderson is going to breed Sliver at some point soon. She seems to like the performance/breed ring combo. That would be a bit closer to you.


----------



## Loisiana

Happy said:


> I think Dee Dee Anderson is going to breed Sliver at some point soon. She seems to like the performance/breed ring combo. That would be a bit closer to you.


I don't think that's what Stephanie is looking for. That's why I mentioned Trigger, who has a conformation mom, and who's dad was Quiz's dad. He's a very cool dog for those who like that kind of dog, but not at all like Quiz (or what I think Quiz was like based on what Stephanie has written and knowing 2 Quiz litter mates). Actually, I'm not sure why I mentioned Trigger, because I wasn't suggesting a Trigger pup for her. I confuse even myself sometimes LOL.


----------



## K9-Design

A friend of mine has Highroller Marshal Matt Dillon MH who is a kick-azz dog. Love him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Loisiana said:


> Oh, I do believe there's a new breeder in CA hoping to bring Bart and Ted lines together!  those will be awesome pups!


Indeed! I'm sending the parents-to-be some Barry White for their iPods...


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Loisiana said:


> I don't think that's what Stephanie is looking for. That's why I mentioned Trigger, who has a conformation mom, and who's dad was Quiz's dad. He's a very cool dog for those who like that kind of dog, but not at all like Quiz (or what I think Quiz was like based on what Stephanie has written and knowing 2 Quiz litter mates). Actually, I'm not sure why I mentioned Trigger, because I wasn't suggesting a Trigger pup for her. I confuse even myself sometimes LOL.


No worries. He's nice looking dog, but not what I'm looking for. (But it's fun to see Quiz relatives from all branches of the family tree.)


----------



## AllShookUp

mlopez said:


> I just did some quick math, and I think your boy and mine are brothers!!! Here is Riot's pedigree: Pedigree: Topbrass Disturbin The Peace
> 
> Yes Tug is from this litter....Riot is just beautiful! Don't you love the wash and wear coat of a Topbrass dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarieP

Stephanie, what are the litters that you mentioned you are looking at? 

Oh, and I forgot to include this one. RockErin Kennels Their upcoming litter looks really nice, but it might be more dog than you are looking for. I just think that Red is such a nice looking red dawg.


----------



## Megora

I know Quiz was a Tanbark and you may be looking elsewhere (I don't like buying puppies from the same place twice because I'm superstitious, so I understand).... but when I saw your first post.... I immediately thought about Tanbark. 

Wynwood is definitely somewhere you may want to look. I know somebody who just got her OTCH on her Tanbark golden who just picked up a puppy from Wynwood. Like you she prefers them red and little.  

Ann (Max's Mom) got her Gabby from SmokinGold down in Missouri.... I got to see her at class (peeping over the agility/obedience divide) and thought she was a fantastic little dog. Of course Ann's getting to do everything with her. 

Did you see the new puppy that Janice Gunn got? From Skyriver Golden Retrievers? I don't know anything about the breeder other than they are red and the puppy is completely adorable<:


----------



## sterregold

Emberain and Firemark are also in California. I don't think Melanie (Firemark) has a website, but the email she has listed with litters in the past was melanie(at)firemarkretrievers.com

And another to consider if you are willing to travel is Pine Run (Gerry Clinchy in PA). She has a really neat litter due from frozen--Emberain Better Believe it bred to a Ki granddaughter...http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...Believe-It-MH***-ex-Ki-grand-daughter-Due-6-6

And I really likely the Wynwood dogs as well. Renee is top notch and I am honoured to consider her a friend--I value her knowledge about working Golden lines a great deal.


----------



## sterregold

mlopez said:


> Oh, and I forgot to include this one. RockErin Kennels Their upcoming litter looks really nice, but it might be more dog than you are looking for. I just think that Red is such a nice looking red dawg.


Red is turning out to be quite a neat producer. His kids have lots of go, but they are also sensible, and sweet, and biddable. I have met quite a number now from different breedings, and they all seem to share that.


----------



## smokingold

Smokingold does have 1 girl and 2 boys left!


> https://sites.google.com/site/smokin...ievers/puppies (Really nice litter on the ground now, not sure there are any left though)


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Sally's Mom

As always, not only look at the OFA/CERF clearances, but the genetic testing, in this situation....l


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Sally's Mom said:


> As always, not only look at the OFA/CERF clearances, but the genetic testing, in this situation....l


Indeed. I definitely do my research!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Curious why genetic info should be looked at 'in this situation' ... is there a particular situation rather than something that should always be researched?



Sally's Mom said:


> As always, not only look at the OFA/CERF clearances, but the genetic testing, in this situation....l


----------



## Sally's Mom

Didn't mean to say this situation... But I think more and more we should all be testing for PRA and icthyosis. Meant to say in any situation..


----------



## Stretchdrive

My Filly is from HighRoller. Kelly is a great breeder, and puts a lot of work into her lines. She will have a nice litter on the ground in about a month. Epi is pregnant(Doppler), and is due to have an ultrasound in the next week or so. The bitch Epi is a littermate to Dillon, the dog that K9Design mentioned. She is out of a Speaker bitch, and by Reno. The sire is Clyde, who is an RV son, and is out of a Bart daughter. If you want more info, or to get in contact with the breeder Kelly, or Epi's owner Derrick, I can help you with that. Just PM me, or find me on FB under Susan Breamer. Kelly is very busy, so can be hard to get ahold of, but if you are interested, I can give that an extra push for you. I am not on here often anymore, but figured I would pop in for this thread


----------



## Stretchdrive

Loisiana said:


> Oh, I do believe there's a new breeder in CA hoping to bring Bart and Ted lines together!  those will be awesome pups!


I have heard that as well, someone I know in southern MN is waiting with bated breath to buy a plane ticket to CA!!


----------



## DNL2448

That particular breeder in California is where I would be looking. I hear both the parents have done some agility.


----------



## MarieP

In case you don't want a "puppy-puppy." I saw this today...
All Round pups for your Special Needs
Breeding on Speaker.


----------



## OutWest

Haven't looked at all the posts so perhaps this kennel has already been mentioned, but I just looked at the website and they will have a litter soon it looks like: Margold Golden Retrievers - Performance Golden Retrievers - Agility, Field, Obedience and Fun!

In No Cal.


----------



## Loisiana

OutWest said:


> Haven't looked at all the posts so perhaps this kennel has already been mentioned, but I just looked at the website and they will have a litter soon it looks like: Margold Golden Retrievers - Performance Golden Retrievers - Agility, Field, Obedience and Fun!
> 
> In No Cal.


We've been slyly mentioning her (The Bart and Ted lines breeding we referred to). We're all very excited to see some Mira pups!


----------



## sammydog

I am excited for Mira pups!!! She is in season and keeping us all waiting with progesterone tests! Hopefully we get to go see Edge soon! Fingers crossed! 

I just did not want to derail the thread, I think most already knew about Edge x Mira.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Loisiana said:


> We've been slyly mentioning her (The Bart and Ted lines breeding we referred to). We're all very excited to see some Mira pups!


 
Some of us more than others:--heart:


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Stretchdrive said:


> Some of us more than others:--heart:


True 'dat.


----------



## cubbysan

SureFire (Bev Weaver) in Kansas City has a litter that is about three weeks old. Not sure if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## msc

Just missed a Highroller litter.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

msc said:


> Just missed a Highroller litter.


I was looking, and I've been in contact with them.

I will probably look to Tanbark again in early 2014, tho still keeping an eye out for other breedings/breeders of similar-style dogs. I realized I need to concentrate on finishing my master's, and I want to plan a trip for the tail end of this year or early next year ... and that's easier when you're not leaving a puppy behind and finding care for two dogs vs one etc.


----------



## Alaska7133

My girl Lucy's breeder has 2 pregnant girls right now, I'm going to guess 4 weeks along. If you click on Lucy's name, it will take you to k9data and a link to her breeder. Very versatile litters. One is more show, but are very nice. Lots of agility, obedience, etc. plus some fieldwork. Oh, and they are all finished in conformation too. Should be some nice litters, probably going home in late December? Trudy has tried very hard to breed versatile pretty dogs.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Alaska7133 said:


> My girl Lucy's breeder has 2 pregnant girls right now, I'm going to guess 4 weeks along. If you click on Lucy's name, it will take you to k9data and a link to her breeder. Very versatile litters. One is more show, but are very nice. Lots of agility, obedience, etc. plus some fieldwork. Oh, and they are all finished in conformation too. Should be some nice litters, probably going home in late December? Trudy has tried very hard to breed versatile pretty dogs.


Those are some nice looking Goldens. I will be looking for another puppy starting around Sept 2014 so I will write Wiseman down. I'm looking for a breed ring type that is energetic and wanting to train for obedience and field work...okay, I'm not asking for too much I hope.


----------



## Alaska7133

Lucy's just the birdiest little girl. She runs almost as fast as a field dog. She's very impressive. I can say I've seen 3 others from her litter chase birds and they are ALL on it! So if you want to combine the pretty with the field, these might be some nice litters to do it with. Lucy's dad and grandpa were super big in the agility ring up here too. So pretty field dogs I like to call them. My goal is to finish Lucy in the breed ring and get at least a SH title on her. Shouldn't they all chase birds and look good in the show ring?


----------

